# Rare pop picture



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Eric Clapton, John Lennon, Mitch Mitchell and Keith Richards 1969
© ETHAN RUSSELL, 1969


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was wondering what was funny about the picture to warrant it being in the JOKES section.

Then I realised this is the Jokes and TRIVIA section.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> I was wondering what was funny about the picture to warrant it being in the JOKES section.
> 
> Then I realised this is the Jokes and TRIVIA section.


Dark room methinks Pippin :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

These guys, together with Yoko Ono, performed as The Dirty Mac in 1968/9 for the Rolling Stones Rock & Roll Circus. 

They recorded a cover of Yer Blues. Unusually, Richards played bass.

mango


----------

